# Looking for horror/thriller/mystery sounds from synths



## dgburns (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey guys,

I’m on the lookout for sound sets for synths that are in the horror/thriller/mystery genre. I am specifically looking for risers, sfx and weird hits that are agressive and short. Whooshes, build ups, pitch ups and downs, and just plain old weird and wonderfull would be great. NI Massive in particular ?

Any interesting soundsets for the NI range or synths or Omnisphere would be welcome.

Just no drones or waterharp or sample based stuff. Got too much.

many thanks in advance,

David


----------



## Jaap (Aug 1, 2018)

I have an Omnisphere 2 soundset with a focus on impacts (no pads and that kind of stuff) - https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/pagan-iii-impacts-omnisphere-2/

And another one which is just the opposite, a focus on very eerie, spooky, mysterious textures - https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/journeys-omnisphere-2-soundset/

If you have NI synths, maybe you also have Form? Check out the stuff in there, could be quite usefull and check out the products from Pulsesetter, very glitchy and extremely well crafted stuff (for Omnisphere, Zebra and Repro), could be worth to check it out: https://pulsesetter-sounds.com/


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2018)

String Audio has some of the best dark modern sounds of anything Ive heard. They have libraries & omnisphere presets. https://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2

I love digging through the samples and manipulating them into new sounds, there are so many interesting samples there that you could get lost for weeks.


----------



## Jaap (Aug 1, 2018)

Greg said:


> String Audio has some of the best dark modern sounds of anything Ive heard. They have libraries & omnisphere presets. https://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2
> 
> I love digging through the samples and manipulating them into new sounds, there are so many interesting samples there that you could get lost for weeks.



Yes, they are the masters of dark stuff. Highly recommended!


----------



## Satorious (Aug 1, 2018)

Native Instrument Thrill perhaps?


----------



## dgburns (Aug 1, 2018)

Greg said:


> String Audio has some of the best dark modern sounds of anything Ive heard. They have libraries & omnisphere presets. https://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2
> 
> I love digging through the samples and manipulating them into new sounds, there are so many interesting samples there that you could get lost for weeks.



Thanks guys, you know how it is when you have a 'sound' in your head *sigh*

@Greg, Looks interesting and well made, thanks. This is a need to buy.

@Satorious, Thrill is great, very useful and fun to use.

@Jaap, neat stuff. I'll def loop back and check the stuff out. Not for this project though.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 1, 2018)

Also have a look at Sonokinetic's Tutti, I use this in conjunction with EW Symphonic Orchestra (which has a ton of great creepy orchestral FX), and NI's Rise & Hit. Also Fluffy Audio has a free library called Aurorror that's pretty cool https://fluffyaudio.com/shop/aurorror/


----------



## JohnG (Aug 1, 2018)

Gravity still has good and (fairly) easy-to-manipulate material that could work as Scary.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 1, 2018)

Another vote for String Audio Dark Matter or Alchemist Impacts and Textures. So much stuff in there to manipulate and make your own...


----------



## dgburns (Aug 1, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Gravity still has good and (fairly) easy-to-manipulate material that could work as Scary.



Thanks John, I’ll circle back and have a closer look at that one, never got it when it came out.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 2, 2018)

You can also run instruments through plugins like bitshapers, overdrives, harmonizers, etc.
Lately, I’ve been fiddling around with a flautando from Spitfire into LPX native pitch shifter / pitch correction. The result was quite unstable & creepy.
Reverse delay or reverb + radical automation might be useful too.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 2, 2018)

LowweeK said:


> You can also run instruments through plugins like bitshapers, overdrives, harmonizers, etc.
> Lately, I’ve been fiddling around with a flautando from Spitfire into LPX native pitch shifter / pitch correction. The result was quite unstable & creepy.
> Reverse delay or reverb + radical automation might be useful too.



good ideas

Really I think you can make scary sounds with just about anything -- Massive, Absynth, Reaktor from NI; Omni 2.x has tons of stuff and you can import other sounds to manipulate. Zebra too (though you can't import sounds to that one).

I brought up Gravity because a lot of people bought it and it doesn't seem to get a lot of mention. It's very easy to customise sounds, but so is Omni and if you have that already, it should do the trick pretty well.


----------



## dgburns (Aug 2, 2018)

JohnG said:


> good ideas
> 
> Really I think you can make scary sounds with just about anything -- Massive, Absynth, Reaktor from NI; Omni 2.x has tons of stuff and you can import other sounds to manipulate. Zebra too (though you can't import sounds to that one).
> 
> I brought up Gravity because a lot of people bought it and it doesn't seem to get a lot of mention. It's very easy to customise sounds, but so is Omni and if you have that already, it should do the trick pretty well.



For shame, I admit to just now menu diving Massive for those kinds of sounds. 

Distopian, distorted, mangled, ugly, pulsating and just plain grotesque. I didn’t know such nastiness existed in my palette. Lol. Now it seems I can’t make things nasty enough !

Thanks guys. Lot’s to play with and think about.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 2, 2018)

Thrill is something I missed (and could have used on the project that is just coming to an end. :( I only buy when I 'need' (hopefully I remember this one when I get a similar project). Owners of Thrill - worth it? ($300 seems a bit steep for this content.) Sales ever?


----------



## dgburns (Aug 2, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> Thrill is something I missed (and could have used on the project that is just coming to an end. :( I only buy when I 'need' (hopefully I remember this one when I get a similar project). Owners of Thrill - worth it? ($300 seems a bit steep for this content.) Sales ever?



I think it’s great, it’s a step up from the old Distorted Reality. It’s especially great if you have an ipad and use the XY pad to move around the sound. I think that’s the core aspect of this library. The whole point of it is to create the ‘thrill’ by moving the XY pad to get the effect you’re after. Great fun, and in some ways easier then trying to time the shrill rise of a static waterharp or metal bowed sample. Five seconds in front of the promo video and you’ll see what I mean.

After using it a while, I’d say that where it falls short is in those very high FF plus parts of the spectrum- at least based on my limited knowledge of it and using the preset sounds only. But I noticed that in the videos I saw of it as well. Also, I guess it’s fair to say it has an orchestral bent. I’m missing those nasty agressive string risers, so I look elsewhere for those things.

I’d love an addon package that covers that last F up to FFF area with more intense and dryer sounds. Less thrill and more intense horror. But it’s fantastic for creating more movement in those subtler scenes where you’d want something organic and you can craft the sound to ‘respond’ to anything happening on screen.

One thing I noticed, and maybe others can chime in- it crashes my system if I try offline bouncing or using Logic’s Bounce in Place feature both locally in Mac and remotely via VEPro on PC Slaves. Not sure what’s going on there, but I’ve had to work around that glitch. Realtime bouncing seems to be ok.


----------



## Lindon (Aug 17, 2018)

If you are using Kontakt, and want more "sinister pads" type stuff I humbly suggest Brood:


https://www.kontakthub.com/product/brood-dark-soundscapes-kontakt/


----------

